# Now I know why.....



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

_I had this sent as an email to me and thought I would share it. _


Men Are Just Happier People---
>
> What do you expect --  Your last name stays put.  The garage is all
> yours.  Wedding plans take care of themselves.  Chocolate is just
> another snack.  You can be President.  You can never be pregnant.  You
> can wear a white T-shirt to a water park.  You can wear NO shirt to a
> water park.  Car mechanics tell you the truth.  The world is your
> urinal.  You never have to drive to another gas station restroom because
> this one is just too icky.  You don't have to stop and think of which
> way to turn a nut on a bolt. Same work, more pay.  Wrinkles add
> character.  Wedding dress $5000. Tux rental-$100.  People never stare at
> your chest when you're talking to them.  New shoes don't cut, blister,
> or mangle your feet.  One mood all the time.
>
> Phone conversations are over in 30 seconds flat.  You know stuff about
> tanks.  A five-day vacation requires only one suitcase.  You can open
> all your own jars.  You get extra credit for the slightest act of
> thoughtfulness.  If someone forgets to invite you, he or she can still
> be your friend.
>
> Your underwear is $8.95 for a three-pack.  Three pairs of shoes are more
> than enough.  You almost never have strap problems in public.  You are
> unable to see wrinkles in your clothes.  Everything on your face stays
> its original color.  T he same hairstyle lasts for years, maybe decades.
> You only have to shave your face and neck.
>
> You can play with toys all your life.  One wallet and one pair of shoes
> -- one color for all seasons.  You can wear shorts no matter how your
> legs look.  You can "do" your nails with a pocket knife.  You have
> freedom of choice concerning growing a mustache.
>
> You can do Christmas shopping for 25 relatives on December 24 in 25
> minutes.
>
> No wonder men are happier!


----------



## Thewife (Jun 3, 2009)

Ain't that the truth!

They got it too easy, we should revolt!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 3, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> They got it too easy, we should revolt!


I hear you! It doesn't even mention things like the kids or dropping everything now because he needs help with something you (a woman) can do alone.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 3, 2009)

Tell me again why we have them around?

Oh yeah, they have cute butts... sometimes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

I found the back hatch open on my van this morning. I asked DH about it. He got the 2 shopping totes out last night and took them to the shed but, didn't feel like shutting the hatch?????????????     

He also left my 2 shopping totes in the shed.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, I thinks it's time for a revolt!

At 4am, he was snoring away, on top of all the blankets!
I got up, and quietly did some house work, so I would not wake him?
At 5:30, I started waking him up!
At 6:05, he's up and out the door, bright eyed and bushy tailed! 
I could have used an extra 2 hours of sleep!
And he wonders why I need my naps?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 4, 2009)

DH did do good this morning though. He came and got Peanut and me when we had an accident with the van. He then ran me around town getting things squared away for the van to be fixed and a loaner car. 
He didn't even give me a hard time, just asked what happened.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 4, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> DH did do good this morning though. He came and got Peanut and me when we had an accident with the van. He then ran me around town getting things squared away for the van to be fixed and a loaner car.
> He didn't even give me a hard time, just asked what happened.


I have to admit, when "stuff" happens around here, Hubby just fixes what needs fixed and doesn't give me a bad time!
Of course, I haven't done as much damage as he has (yet), so he can't say much!


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## norcal (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with most of it, but believe me "they" have mood swings too, and it ain't fun.   

And about the snoring........OMG!   Ugh!


----------

